# Rocket Fausto exit chute grind retention/blocking



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi all, just wondering if someone can advise regarding the Rocket Fausto exit chute and grind retention. A while ago my grinder suddenly needed big changes in grind/time (with the same bean) to get the required weight. While I do take the top burr off and clean it pretty regularly I took it apart and noticed the exit chute was pretty much blocked. A good clean later and all was well again.

Then today I took the top off again while I was replacing the control panel and again noticed alot of grind retention and again the exit chute looked pretty blocked. Needless to say I gave it a good clean but this time I had the grinder with the chute facing away from me and noticed some little white zig-zag prong type things in the chute. See the attached image.

Now I assume these are there to help prevent clumping (which the grinder hardly does) but it also seems they may be why I'm getting so much retention and the exit chute blocking or at least partially blocking. I'm wondering if it may be a good idea to remove this zig-zag thing (it's just held on by one screw) ?

I do use quite alot of darker roasts btw, but as I say I do clean regularly.

Any thoughts/suggestions ?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Interesting. On my grinder, same king of thing, however the anti-static / anti-clump device is on the other end of the chute. I have a Profitec t64. Is the chamber full of grinds then? Have you measured how much is there? On mine, the chute gets clogged up, but the chamber is virtually empty as it has some sweeping arms as the lower burr turns. I've got about 6g of retention on mine.

On my grinder, I have the option too remove the anti-clump / static thing, and, I tell you, what I get is a spray of grinds which are quite statically charged.

After much deliberation, I've come to the conclusion that in grinders you get either clumps or static. All it needs is a balance between the two, and that's what this kind of devices aim at. For instance, on the Ceado E37s, you can adjust the flap to find the right balance that works for you.

I've also came to the conclusion that one is better of using a grinder as it was originally intended to be used. Therefore, on my case, I just accept the fact that I need to purge a few grams before a session.


----------



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

I also have the Fausto and don't seem to have had this problem yet. I have to admit that I have only opened up once so far but the burr chamber exit chute didn't seem to be particularly clogged. In fact the whole thing seemed surprisingly clean.

I use a mix of roasts but probably more often lighter than darker roasts. What I do from time to time, when the bean hopper has run empty anyway, is to put the end of a vacuum cleaner nozzle over the funnel exit and give the grinder a spin with the hopper lid off. I think that's usually enough to pull out any retained loose grounds and even any clogged up coffee in the inner chute.

Personally I would be quite wary of removing anything fitted by the manufacturer as it was probably fitted out of necessity. However, it probably wouldn't do any actual harm to try and I would have thought that the exit funnel would deal with most static and spraying issues.

Would be very interested to hear how you get on if you do give it a try.


----------

